# من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع



## القسيس محمد (21 يونيو 2012)

* من له  أذنان للسمع فليسمع*







​

*

*​ *  هكذا قال السيد المسيح: (من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع) (مت 13: 43) ذلك لأن هناك من لهم آذان، ولكنهما لا تسمعا.       وعن أمثال هؤلاء قال السيد: (لأنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون) فقد              تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة (قلب هذا الشعب قد غَلُظَ.  وآذانهم قد      ثقل سمعها) (إش 6: 10).
* 
*
*
* فما السبب في أن هؤلاء لهم آذان ولكنها لا تسمع؟*​ *      السبب الأول هو أن قلوبهم قد غلظت، محبتهم قلت..*​ *  الذي يحب الله، يحب أن يسمع عنه.والذى يحب الخير يحب أن يسمع عنه.               فإن فقد هذا الحب، وانشغل قلبه بمحبة مضادة، فإنه لا يحب أن يسمع              عن الله، ولا عن الفضيلة..  يصير السماع ثقيلًا على أذنيه.*​ * وإن قيل له شيء، لا يدخل أذنيه، ولا يدخل فكره ولا قلبه.       إنه ليس على              مزاجه..  كالشاب الغنى (مت 19: 22).*​ *       (سامعين لا يسمعون) مثل أهل سادوم، حينما أنذرهم لوط (وكان كمازح في أعين اصهاره) (تك 19: 14).  ومثل الابيقوريين والرواقيين الذين كلمهم بولس      الرسول، فقالوا: (ترى ماذا يريد هذا المهذار أن يقول؟!) (أع 17: 18).*​ *      لعل هذا المثل يذكرنا أن الكبرياء تمنع الأذن من السماع.*​ *       (الذات) الـEgo              تقف حائلًا دون سماع كلمة الله.  هكذا كان كلام السيد المسيح يكشف      رياء الكتبة والفريسيين، ويقدم تعليمًا أعلى من تعليمهم، كما كان كلام الرب فيه      الروح، بينما كلامهم فيه الحرفية لذلك كانوا لا يريدون أن يسمعوه. *​ *      إن العناد أيضًا والتشبث بالرأي، يمنع الأذن من السماع.

مهما كان      الرأي قويًا ومقنعًا، فإن الأذن لا تسمعه، مادام الإنسان              متشبثًا برأيه.  ولذلك فإن بعض كلام المسيح ما كان يرفضون سماعه فحسب،              بل كانوا يرفعون الحجارة ليرجموا قائله     (يو 10: 31) وكانوا يصفونه بأنه ضال، ومُضِل ومُجَدِّف!! 
الخوف

 أيضًا يمنع الأذن من أن تسمعا. *​ *  كان بيلاطس يعتقد أن السيد المسيح برئ، بل وأنه بار      (مت 27: 24) ومع ذلك منعه الخوف من أن يستفيد من نصيحة زوجته له:      (إياك وهذا      البار) (مت 27: 19) ولعل الخوف أيضًا منع كثيرًا من ولاة الرومان من الايمان .  الخوف سد آذانهم.*​ *       ما أجمل قول الرب لتلاميذه الأطهار: (أما أنتم فطوبى لآذانكم لأنها تسمع) (مت      13: 16).*​ *  إنها الأذن التي ينبع سماعها من قلب فيه إيمان وتسليم، وفيه حب، وفيه              أتضاع قلب لا يعاند ولا يرفض ولا يتشبث بحكمه  بشرية وبمعرفة خاصة.               وفيه رغبة للسماع مثل مريم اخت مرثا  أما النوع المضاد فيرفض كل نصيحة              وكل كلمة..! له آذان ولكنها ليست للسمع!*​ ​


----------



## aymonded (21 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك يا أروع أخ حلو على هذا الموضوع الذي يعجبني على المستوى الشخصي جداً، وأن أولى الوصايا فيها كلمة أسمع [  فاجابه يسوع أن أول كل الوصايا هي إسمع يا إسرائيل ((*שְׁמַ**ע** ישְרָאֵל** יְהוָה **אֱלֺהֵינוּ **יהוָה** אֶחָ**ד**)) *الرب الهنا رب واحد. وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك هذه هي الوصية الأولى ] (مرقس 12: 29 - 30) (تثنية 6: 4) [ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200475 ] ...

لنُصلي حتى ننال جميعنا الأذن الروحية المدربة على سماع طبقة رنين صوت الله الحي، لنُصغي ونعمل ونطيع بالمحبة، ون له آذاناً روحية تسمع نصلي أن يهبه الله سمع أقوى وأن يزداد طاعة وخضوع ليحيا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة آمين... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع 
​


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع جميل  جدااا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لتواجدكم الرائع
الرب يبارك ايامكم


----------

